# Zzzzzzz woken by Swissvax /!\56k



## djpotpot (May 8, 2008)

Nissan 350Z - Swissvax








Hi all, I'm french, and I'm posting on French detailing forum, but today I want to show you my detail on this car.
My english is not very good, but I think you understand my hope you enjoy :








Lot of hard scratches on the roof, to deep...







































































The tracks of a old two week later meguiar's treatment (step 1,2 and 3) not very efficient








Some defects on natural ligth :










Prewash​
I use Meg's APC and my Karcher :

I begin to rinse all the car with my pressure washer :












































The Z is rinced, after this step :








The water reacts well enough :










Wheels, tires and arches treatment​
I spray Orange degreaser (Chemical guys) on the arches and wait a few minutes :








I use Meg's Wheel Brightener, EZ detail Brush and Swissvax wheel brush to treat this wheel :








A little difference :

















Arches are brushed with Vikan Brush :








I rinse :








But a lot of defects stay on wheels, so i Treat with a Microfiber adn WB directly on surface :








Tires are brushed with a hard brush and tar is treat with Autoglym tar and glue remover :


























The result :










Wash and Decontamination​
First wash, without contact, on foam lance, snow foam and Maxi suds 2 :


























Once the fallen foam, I rinse :








Manual wash with lambswool mitt and Body wash and wax :


























Decontamination is made with Swissvax Paint Rubber :

















The Clear Coat is not very contaminated, all the car is repaint !!


























After, I rewash with foam lance and maxi suds 2 :



































A Zzzz clean but with clay tracks :


----------



## djpotpot (May 8, 2008)

Defaults Inspection and measurements of thicknesses​
Very deep scratches on the roof and paint rubber tracks :












































The defects are important on all the car :

















I take my PTG and my blueprint :








The medium stocks are around 150µm, so I can say that all the car is repaint !!








Some stocks more exotic, mastic plus paint coat go to 1200µm.

A bar chart to show you the stocks of all the car :









​
I use Swissvax Polish, Cleaner Fluid strong on a cutting 3M pad, and Cleaner Fluid Medium on polishing 3M pad.

Roof before :

















And After, so I have good results :








Two deeper scratches treat with wetsanding :



































The result is much better, not perfect !!

















I continue on the hood, with two or three passes of Cf strong and one or two passes of CF Medium :








On natural light the difference is very impressive :



































Before :








After :








The hood finished, a mirror !!

















Before :

















After :



































a 50/50 on the hatchback :


























Before-After :

















Befores and Afters :












































The Exhaust treatment, Belgom Alu is use :


























The rear lights :

















The rear Bumper :





















































Results on vertical left side :


























The door before :


























After :

















The wing :








A deeper scratches treat :

















After :








The head lights under the rupes Polisher :


























The front Bumper in the detail :












































Right Wing :

















Zoom :

















A pretty difference, before and after :






























































The details are treat with german applicator and the same polishs :


























Once ended polishing, I take away dust :


----------



## djpotpot (May 8, 2008)

Pre-treatement, and pose of wax 


























Concorso apply with Hands :

















The buffing realise, I decide to pose Two layers of Wax, to have the best result, I must wait so I treat the wheels.

The Wheels and tires are all treat with Swissvax Products :



































The details...

















Three hours later the second wax layers is apply :








It's finish, see the final pictures...

Final Shoots​
The two layers of Concorso leave a faboulous results :




























































































































































































I hope you like...

Thank you to take time to look my Job.


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

awesome finish. 

what pads and rotary were you using please?


----------



## djpotpot (May 8, 2008)

Oufffff it's finish, excuse me for all the language error, and say it to me, as a consequence I shall become less no one !! :thumb:


----------



## djpotpot (May 8, 2008)

Hi amiller, as I already say in my post, I use 3M pads (cutting and polishing), my rotary polisher is a Rupes LH16EN


----------



## JohnWoods41 (Aug 20, 2008)

super dooper job mate!!! fab looking car also! really shows you how effective SV Cleaner fluids are, and i think there was a thread going questioning what abrasives were in them

shows that there is enough cut on a soft paint like this


----------



## Chris424 (Dec 5, 2007)

Wow! What an amazing write up!! :thumb:

Can I ask, did you only use the Swissvax polishes? Becuase the finish they left is outstanding!


----------



## Refined Detail (Nov 27, 2006)

Fantastic work :thumb:


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

Nice work superb results.



JohnWoods41 said:


> super dooper job mate!!! fab looking car also! really shows you how effective SV Cleaner fluids are, and i think there was a thread going questioning what abrasives were in them
> 
> shows that there is enough cut on a soft paint like this


Swissvax Cleaner Fluid Strong is the abrasive one


----------



## A21GAV (Nov 26, 2007)

Awesome mate :thumb:


----------



## djpotpot (May 8, 2008)

Hi there, thank you so much for your fantastic answer. :thumb::thumb:

It's my first time with the Swissvax polish, and they are effectivly fabolous.
The CF strong misses little of abrasivity, the two doors need a treatment with #85 and wool pad to have a perfect results.


----------



## Kris1986 (May 19, 2008)

Excellent job! wow! keep it up


----------



## chris l (Mar 5, 2007)

looks great nice job


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

What a write up and a great job on that car, now that is what detailing is IMO


----------



## mistryn (May 17, 2007)

great write up, fantastic job there pictures say a thousand words (especially when you look at the 50:50 correction shots)


----------



## Mr Face Jr (Feb 20, 2009)

Awesome job!


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Great write up and the car looks fantastic!!


----------



## Jesse74 (Jul 19, 2008)

Very nice work!


----------



## spooj (Mar 29, 2008)

perfection.and a joy to read thru.


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Excellent work.


----------



## Lasse (Sep 7, 2008)

Very nice results and a perfect write up.

May I ask what flashlight you use for defect spotting?


----------



## jasonbarnes (Sep 10, 2008)

brilliant work there, well done:thumb: how long did the detail take in total of hours and days?


----------



## Deanvtec (Mar 3, 2008)

Brilliant work, a great transformation. :thumb:


----------



## Curley89 (Apr 18, 2008)

Liked reading that, great results.


----------



## djpotpot (May 8, 2008)

Hi there,

Thank you so much for your messages.

I use a torch Ledlenser (blue light) to reveal the defects. 

I spend 35 hours on this car  the good result need time.


----------



## aussiedriver (Oct 7, 2008)

Brilliant!

I don't know how someone even lets a car become that scratched and swirled to begin with, but you brought it back to life for the next owner.


----------



## djpotpot (May 8, 2008)

Thank you for your cool message "aussiedriver" :thumb:


----------



## hotwaxxx (Jul 12, 2007)

Fantastic detail and I am amazed how good those SV Cleaner Fluids are. 

I love the photos and 50/50 shots and your English is very good - I understood everything.

Just one question - how can you wash the car inside? Where does the water go afterwards?


----------



## neo_xf7 (Nov 4, 2008)

WOW!
a great guild of detailing flow and love that nismo too.
top job mate!!


----------



## Planet Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Awesome work.:thumb: How long did it take you overall?

Surprised you did not slip over with all that soap and water on the painted floor


----------



## Buck (Jan 16, 2008)

Excellent work - thank you for sharing :thumb:


----------



## djpotpot (May 8, 2008)

Many thank's Hotwaxxx.

I think I don't understand your question for the inside wash, I had not treat the interior of the car, but the interior of door are rinsed with my Pressure washer.

Thank you to neo.

Quixxman :
I spend 35-36 hours on this car, I reassure you, I have nearly slip several times


----------



## Planet Man (Apr 12, 2008)

djpotpot said:


> Quixxman :
> I spend 35-36 hours on this car, I reassure you, I have nearly slip several times


Wow. You need some of thesehttp://www.simplysnorkel.com/ProductDetails.aspx?StockID=39601


----------



## shabba (Sep 28, 2008)

bon travail. super les résultats! t'inquiète pas, ton anglais va s'améliorer ici 
and for those who are not that fluent in french: Nice work with impressive results

cheers mate


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Stunning work matey:thumb:


----------



## hotwaxxx (Jul 12, 2007)

djpotpot said:


> Many thank's Hotwaxxx.
> 
> I think I don't understand your question for the inside wash, I had not treat the interior of the car, but the interior of door are rinsed with my Pressure washer.
> 
> ...


When I said inside wash - I mean why did you wash the car inside the factory? How do you clean the water and shampoo from the factory floor?

In England, we always have to wash cars outside and not inside our garage.


----------



## djpotpot (May 8, 2008)

Quickmaxx you say I need snorkles because I spend to much hours on this car in your opinion or I need it to swim in the garage water ??!! 

Merci Shabba pour ton compliment en français :thumb:

Thank you to Butler.


Oh sorry Hotwaxx, I did not know this english rule.
In France, there is recuperator of mucked up water in the big garage as the big brand reseller (finally not in all, but in this, there is one). So this is the reason I wash the car indoors 
So, a blow of scraper and the floor is clean :thumb:


----------



## djpotpot (May 8, 2008)

Thanks for these interactive thanks Hotwaxxx :thumb: :lol:


----------

